# My 2 systems



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Basement HT:

Sony VPL-HW60 'Black Pearl' PJ
Stewart 100" 16:9 screen
Dynaudio Contour 3.3 Main speakers
Dynaudio Center
Alon dipole surrounds
Odyssey Stratos Mono Extreme 'Glass Ceiling' amps
Theta Casanova Processor (Korato KVP-20 tube preamp for 2 channel)
Oppo DVD player
Oppo HDMI cables
Bolder modded Sqeezebox with Bolder Rev IV power supply
2nd Generation RCA OTA HD tuner
ServoDrive Contrabass sub driven by a bridged Crown MT2402 amp.
Symmetrix Parametric EQ

Living Room

50" Sharp Aquos 
Korato KVP-10 preamp/Audio Research SP-7 Preamp
Squeezebox digital out to MHDT Labs Paradesea tube buffered DAC
Bolder Rev I power supply for SB - updated to Jensen caps
DIY interconnects from MilSpec silver plated copper 3 conductor twisted.
Acoustat Monitor 4's with modded direct drive tube amps.
Oppo DVD player
Oppo HDMI cables


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

What, no room treatments in either? :demon:

[ducks and runs for the door]

enjoy,


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL well, figured that was kind of understood...:wave:

I have a variety of treatmens in both rooms. Unfortunately, they tend to come and go as a hazard of the business. I'm having some custom Pillars made for the upstairs as well as a set of the new Art Panels.

Bryan


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

I couldn't resist being smarmy. But I'd also like to say it's nice to see a mfr here who's obviously posting because of their love of the hobby. I'm jealous of your setups. At least I have a little of it in the form of my Stratos Stereo Extreme amp for my mains.

I expect to abuse your presence on the forum when I finally get to treating my family room/theater/audio space/problem-area (openings to rest of house, room dimensions in multiples, hard surfaces, etc). Hey, rather than have two good spaces, I like to lump the problems in one place.

enjoy!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, I'm very fortunate to have a wife who is very understanding. Not many would allow the Acoustats in the living room (5.5' high and 4' wide). She enjoys music and understands what it takes to get it right. She's even now giving up the couch and loveseat to the kids so we can better arrange seating for the new toys upstairs. I knew there was a reason we've been married for 30 years!

My 'man cave' is downstairs that I can pretty much do as I please with but it is a mixed use room so there are sacrifices to get both 2 channel and HT working together but I like it. The living room I have to be a bit more conservative with. She's picking out the pics for the Art Panels and the cloth for the pillars.

Whenever you're ready, abuse away. 

Bryan


----------

